# Coton vs. Havanese



## rzj386

You guys will just have to bear with me and all my questions. Since I can't get a dog for a long time all I can do is research and talk about it.

The reason I even started looking at Havanese is because I found out they were very similar to the Coton de Tulears. I good friend of mine has two of them who are great, and come from a very respected breeder. They just seem like great dogs, and from what I understand, the Havanese are very similar.

So, let's compare the two breeds of Bichon. From everything I have read, there is hardly any difference other than maybe the coat of the dog. I want to ask you guys because I'm sure many of you have encountered the Cotons as well.

Compare and contrast...

Availability? One more rare than the other? Seems like Cotons are more rare.

Health Issues?

Coat?

Temperament?

Physical differences?

Price?



Finally, if anyone knows of a good breeder of either of these dogs in TN, please let me know.


----------



## iluvhavs

I looked into Coton's when I started my search for the perfect dog. Visited a wonderful breeder in Connecticut. I think they have similar temperaments. Maybe CT can be a little more rowdy. I think the CT's are heavier and stockier.

The deciding factor for me was when I saw so many beautiful colors in the Hav's. I decided I didn't want a plain white dog.

I believe the average price for a CT is about $2800. So I think that makes them a little pricier....as well as harder to find.


----------



## davetgabby

here's some info. http://dogbreeds.bulldoginformation.com/bichon-type-dogs.html


----------



## Jill in Mich

I have one of each and have fostered both. Simply, I'd say there are fewer variations in Cotons than Havs. Overall the Cotons are somewhat stockier but I have seen Cotons ranging from about 12 lbs to 20. I would also say the Coton's snout is somewhat longer. My current Coton foster (Abby) has the typical "cottony" coat but my Cody has a very soft, silky coat. Cody's tail lays much closer to his body but Abby's loops higher. Tempermant is very similar to the Hav. The coat colors are limited in the Coton: pure white, white & cream, white & black (and I think white & brown?). Most people, when they meet my two dogs can't see any difference in the breeds. I just had 2 Havs & 2 Cotons in the house (2 fosters) and they all looked the same. The Cotons are not currently recognized by AKC but it sounds like that will change soon. They are more rare and also more expensive.


----------



## pjewel

Dave, you always make me smile. You always have a resource, no matter the questions.


----------



## davetgabby

pjewel said:


> Dave, you always make me smile. You always have a resource, no matter the questions.


ound: Yeah I save everything. My documents file is bulging.


----------



## Suzi

davetgabby said:


> ound: Yeah I save everything. My documents file is bulging.


 Dave do you by chance have a list of what people should ask a breeder in order to find out if they are a reputable breeder or not also maybe one that breeders should be asking potential buyers? Something that we can post when new folks are looking to buy a Havanese?


----------



## krandall

Jill in Mich said:


> I have one of each and have fostered both. Simply, I'd say there are fewer variations in Cotons than Havs. Overall the Cotons are somewhat stockier but I have seen Cotons ranging from about 12 lbs to 20. I would also say the Coton's snout is somewhat longer. My current Coton foster (Abby) has the typical "cottony" coat but my Cody has a very soft, silky coat. Cody's tail lays much closer to his body but Abby's loops higher. Tempermant is very similar to the Hav. The coat colors are limited in the Coton: pure white, white & cream, white & black (and I think white & brown?). Most people, when they meet my two dogs can't see any difference in the breeds. I just had 2 Havs & 2 Cotons in the house (2 fosters) and they all looked the same. The Cotons are not currently recognized by AKC but it sounds like that will change soon. They are more rare and also more expensive.


I was originally looking for a Coton also, but then fell in love t=with the Havs "coat of many colors".<g>One breeder I talked to discussed coats with me. She said that the more cottony coats are the preferred coats for the show ring, but that there are dogs with more silky coats. She doesn't completely breed away from these silkier coated dogs because, for a pet owner, they are SO much easier to care for.

At the Rally Show and Go I was at this morning there was an 8 year old Coton... very cute, but as you mentioned, stockier than most of the Havs I've met. He was certainly bigger than Kodi, who is on the large end of the Hav standard.


----------



## davetgabby

Suzi said:


> Dave do you by chance have a list of what people should ask a breeder in order to find out if they are a reputable breeder or not also maybe one that breeders should be asking potential buyers? Something that we can post when new folks are looking to buy a Havanese?


Yeah ,Suzi , here's one. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/how-select-good-breeder


----------



## Mojo's Mom

A very close friend who had three Malagasy Cotons (including one of the first in the U.S.) encouraged me to get a Havanese, as she did, when we both wanted a small dog and neither of us could really afford a Coton. They are very much the same in most respects.



rzj386 said:


> Compare and contrast...
> 
> Availability? One more rare than the other? Seems like Cotons are more rare.
> 
> The true Malagasy Coton is a rare breed. It's parent organization is the Coton de Tulear Club of America (www.cotonclub.org). There you will find everything you should know about Cotons. The Cotons soon to be in AKC are a different Coton. Only a small number of CTCA breeders, many Havanese breeders.
> 
> Health Issues?
> 
> Probably more in the Havanese, which is why you have to shop carefully. Both are very tough and hardy.
> 
> Coat?
> 
> Cotons have a very cottony coat. Many Havs are silky, but it varies. Many Havanese will be easier to groom than the typical Coton.
> 
> Temperament?
> 
> Very similar.
> 
> Physical differences?
> 
> Malagasy Cotons average larger than Havanese by a few pounds. There are regular and "tall" Cotons. Most Havanese are about the same general configuration.
> 
> Price?
> 
> A quality Coton de Tulear will cost you double over the Havanese.
> 
> Finally, if anyone knows of a good breeder of either of these dogs in TN, please let me know.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Thanks, Dave. When I get my next one this will be helpful. However, Can you really expect a 10 week old puppy to learn roll over? It took me weeks to teach that one!


----------



## davetgabby

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Thanks, Dave. When I get my next one this will be helpful. However, Can you really expect a 10 week old puppy to learn roll over? It took me weeks to teach that one!


Oh most definitely, check out Puppy Prodigies. http://www.puppyprodigies.org/Welcome.htm Here is a quote from their site.
BEHAVIOR SKILLS TRAINING
Beginning at about 13 days of age, we start teaching our puppies behavior skills. By the time they're seven weeks old, they have quite a repertoire of behaviors such as sit, down, turn, roll, wait, come, off, speak, go to bed, jump on, shake, leave it, leash walking, etc. This early task training helps the puppies learn focus, concentration, and how to work with a handler. Please visit our video clips page to see some of our pups in action.


----------

